#  Schulmedizin >   Nervenschaden Finger/ Arthrose Daumen >

## MaSiLou

Hallo ,
seit der letzten OP ( Entzündung Beugesehne + Entfernung Narbengewebe nach Tumorentfernung)ist die eine Seite und die Fingerkuppe taub) Problem ist , das der Finger nicht nur taub ist, sondern auch weh tut. Also vom Gefühl, als ob er "auftaut" , als wenn man z. Bsp. im Schnee war. Der Operateur hat Mittwoch gesagt,  das die Nerven sich noch erholen, ich soll noch 6 Monate warten, dann könnte man versuchen es zu operieren,   er geht allerdings eher davon aus, das es nicht so sein wird. Gehen die Nerven nicht mehr kaputt  je länger man wartet? Dazu kommen seit Monaten Schmerzen im Daumen, die immer schlimmer werden. Mein Chirug fühlte sich nicht zuständig,  also hat mein Operateur netterweise  sich den Daumen angeschaut . Auf den alten MRT Bildern ist schon eine Arthrose und Entzündungen zu sehen.  Die Bilder sind allerdings schon 5 Monate alt . Er kann mir aber nicht verschreiben oder verordnen.  Die ganze Geschichte ist mittlerweile so anstrengend und frustrierend und zieht sich jetzt seit über einem Jahr. Was soll/kann ich machen?
Liebe Grüße 
Manu

----------


## josie

Hallo Manu!
Die Frage ist, was die Ursache für die Taubheit ist, 
-ist sie dadurch entstanden, daß der Tu auf den Nerv gedrückt hat
-ist sie die durch die Op entstanden, evt durch Narbengewebe, das jetzt immernoch auf den Nerv drückt
-wurde der Nerv durch die Op verletzt 
Wenn der Tu die Ursache ist, dann kann sich der Nerv noch erholen, weil der Tu entfernt ist, also die Ursache weg ist.
Wenn Narbengeweben drauf drückt, dann bessert sich der Zustand nicht, wenn man wartet
und wenn der Nerv durch die Op verletzt wurde, dann kann sich der Zustand noch bessern, es kann aber auch sein, daß es nicht besser wird 
Alternativ bleibt nur der Neurologe, aber da er auch nicht weiß, welche Ursache die Taubheit hat, weiß ich nicht, ob er dir weiterhelfen kann. Leider sind Nervenschäden in jeder Op-Erklärung als Kompflikation aufgeführt

----------


## MaSiLou

Hallo Josie,
Wie immer vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Der Finger war vor der zweiten OP an der Seite schon ein bißchen taub. Nach der zweiten jetzt wesentlich mehr. Das komische,  schmerzhafte Gefühl ist jetzt so in den letzten 2 Wochen entstanden. Es hat sich auf jeden Fall leider wieder viel Narbengewebe gebildet. So langsam verzweifelt ich ein wenig..
Liebe Grüße 
Manu

----------


## josie

Hallo Manu!
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einen Termin bei einem Schmerzmediziner ausmachen, das könnte dir duchaus Besserung bringen.
Eine weitere Op halte ich für nicht unbedingt hilfreich, es gibt leider Menschen zur Bildung von übermäßigem Narbengewebe neigen. Es gibt sog. Narbenpflaster, die der Schmerzmediziner verschreiben kann, die verhärtete Narben geschmeidiger machen können, ich weiß nicht, ob das für dich das Richtige ist, man kann Narben auch unterspritzen, das muß aber alles der Facharzt klären.

----------

